# I hope it will help many of you



## dan27 (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi All,

In case this info is true I hope it will help many of you

Tainted pet food blamed in death

Dog suffered kidney failure, put down

Friday, March 17th, 2006

By Alexandra Paul

A Gimli woman is grieving her dog that was euthanized after getting sick from eating a bad batch of tinned pet food.

Christine Smith says she had her six-year-old collie-cross, Molly, put down when the pet suffered kidney failure from its diet of Royal Canin pet food, a brand sold exclusively through veterinarians.

The parent company for the makers of the pet food, Mars Inc. in Hackettstown N.J., recalled seven lines of its Royal Canin dog and cat foods after discovering an error in the vitamin formula from one of its suppliers.

Canin company executives say they recalled the food as a precaution because it contains elevated levels of vitamin D-3. It can cause a loss of appetite, lethargy, excessive drinking and urination in some pets.

That's what happened to Molly in November. In her case, the reaction proved fatal.

Smith's dog was eating one of the affected brands -- voluntarily recalled everywhere in North America in February -- when her symptoms cascaded and her kidneys failed.

At the time, Smith and her vet believed the dog had cancer.

It wasn't until last month when the brand-maker discovered the problem, recalled the food and not ified thousands of vets across Canada and the United States that the real culprit was uncovered.

Molly is believed to be only pet in Canada to be euthanized after eating the pet food.

"The unfortunate circumstances surrounding Molly makes this a very unique and sad case," said Royal Canin veterinarian Dr. Brent Matthews in a formal statement from his office in Guelph, Ont.

The dog suffered from a condition known as hypercalcemia, which is treatable.

Smith said her vet in Gimli notified her about the problem after taking a call about the recall from the pet-food maker.

This week, Royal Canin company executives made a trip from their Canadian headquarters in Toronto to see Smith at her Gimli home on the shores of Lake Winnipeg.

Royal Canin is reimbursing Smith for vet bills.

"It was an awful shock. I loved her and Royal Canin has been wonderful. We all feel terrible, but I feel they've been exceptional with me. When I cried, they crie d. They're wonderful people," Smith said.

Vets are substituting other brands for the recalled pet food. Canin is covering the costs. Royal Canin has a hotline for concerned pet owners and vets to call. It is 800-567-8900.

[email protected]

What was recalled

Recalled Royal Canin pet food lines:

* Canine LOW FAT LF canned (best before 06/07).

* Canine CALORIE CONTROL CC in gel canned (best before 04/07 and 07/07).

* Canine Urinary SO (best before 05/07 and 06/07).

* Feline Sensitivity VR canned (best before 05/07).

* Feline Sensitivity CR canned (best before 01/08 and earlier).

* Feline CALORIE CONTROL CC canned (best before 01/08 and earlier).

* Feline RENAL LP pouch (best before 06/07 and earlier).


----------

